
First October snow since 1922 blankets London as global warming bill debated - gibsonf1
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/29/commons_climate_change_bill/
======
albertcardona
Anectoda: yesterday it snowed in New York as well. Last year at this time it
was rather warm, until winter cold came suddenly by early november.

The article cites public polls as a source of information regarding global
warming. Reminds me of the sequel of Dog Ville, where the time is decided by
public voting, with terrible consequences.

